# ادخل و وزع الالقاب دى ع الاعضاء



## rania79 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مجموعة  القاب  جميله..ياترى تناسب من من الاعضاء بالمنتدى؟؟
 انتو أحكموا..كل واحد يكتب اسم العضو تحت اللقب الي يستحقه..
 والرجاء الامانه في الاختيار بعيدا عن عواطف الصداقه وغيرها..:act23:


 من يستحق لقب ((شعلة المنتدى)) من وجهة نظرك؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((شاعر او شاعرة المنتدى)) ؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو المتميز)) في المنتدى؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب الاخلاق العاليه)) بالمنتدى؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل ردود)) بالمنتدى؟؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب الطله البهيه)) ؟؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب المساعده للكل)) ؟؟

من يستحق لقب (( العضو المرح )))؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل توقيع)) بالمنتدى؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو البسيط..قليل التواجد والتفاعل )) بالمنتدى؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب القلم الجريء)) بالمنتدى؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو الوفي للمنتدى)) ؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب التشجيع بالمنتدى)) ؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل التصاميم)) بالمنتدى؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل المواضيع )) بالمنتدى؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو المثقف )) بالمنتدى؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب العطــــــاء)) ؟؟


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب التواجد النادر)) ؟؟


 من يستحق لقب (( شمعة المنتدى )) ؟؟


 من يستحق لقب (( نجم المنتدى )) ؟؟

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*طب هو مفيش أختيارات 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

هو لازم شخص واحد لكل سؤال 
ولا ممكن نقول براحتنا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هو لازم شخص واحد لكل سؤال
> ولا ممكن نقول براحتنا
> هههههههههههههه


* تصدقى يانيفووووو انتى اوحيتى لى بفكرة *
*أحنا تحط الأسماء وصاحبة الموضوع توزعها على الأسئلة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*مش هى صاحبة الموضوع تستحمل بقى :t30:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * تصدقى يانيفووووو انتى اوحيتى لى بفكرة *
> *أحنا تحط الأسماء وصاحبة الموضوع توزعها على الأسئلة
> 
> 
> ...


يا افكارك يا مرمر

انا بس كنت داخله اغلس عليها
واشوف هتقولي ايه

وبعد كدا هاقولها مش تعمل حسابي في الموضوع
ههههههههههه
مش كدا فكره احلي leasantr


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2011)

من يستحق لقب ((شعلة المنتدى)) من وجهة نظرك؟؟

*رانيا " حماتي "*

 من يستحق لقب ((شاعر او شاعرة المنتدى)) ؟؟

*المفدي / نفين *

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو المتميز)) في المنتدى؟؟

*مامتي كاندي *
 
 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب الاخلاق العاليه)) بالمنتدى؟

*ابو تربو*

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل ردود)) بالمنتدى؟؟؟

*كريتك*

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب الطله البهيه)) ؟؟؟

*مرمر ابو حفيظه ^_^*
  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب المساعده للكل)) ؟؟

*صوت صارخ *
 
من يستحق لقب (( العضو المرح )))؟

*مرمر ابو حيظه بردوا *
*وتاسوني كوينا *

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل توقيع)) بالمنتدى؟؟

*هابي انجيل *" مامتي "
 

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو البسيط..قليل التواجد والتفاعل )) بالمنتدى؟؟

*" ولا اعرف "*
 

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب القلم الجريء)) بالمنتدى؟؟

*" توين "*
 

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو الوفي للمنتدى)) ؟؟


*"كوبتك مان "
*
 

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب التشجيع بالمنتدى)) ؟؟

*" النهيسي "*
 

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل التصاميم)) بالمنتدى؟؟

*" بسم الصليب  " فراشه مسيحيه " اروجه "*
 

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل المواضيع )) بالمنتدى؟؟

*" اسماشيل "*
 

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو المثقف )) بالمنتدى؟؟

*" زاما "*

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب العطــــــاء)) ؟؟

*"روك "*
  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب التواجد النادر)) ؟؟

*" فراشه مسيحيه "*

 من يستحق لقب (( شمعة المنتدى )) ؟؟

*" ماما مونيكا "*
 

 من يستحق لقب (( نجم المنتدى )) ؟؟

*" مارسلينو "*


* مع السلامو عليكو *
 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 ديسمبر 2011)

انا قولتلك يا رانيا

اسئلتك كلها مقاااالية مفيش صح وغلط ولا اختبارات هههههههههههه

انا داخلة اقولكم عايزة القاب حلوة ههههههههههه

بس مواضيعك كلها مميييييزة يا قمرررررر


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *طب هو مفيش أختيارات
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه ولا استعانة بصديق وقت الضيق حتىleasantr


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هو لازم شخص واحد لكل سؤال
> ولا ممكن نقول براحتنا
> هههههههههههههه


قول ياموعلم براحة راحتك التويبك توبيتكك ياباشا
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * تصدقى يانيفووووو انتى اوحيتى لى بفكرة *
> *أحنا تحط الأسماء وصاحبة الموضوع توزعها على الأسئلة
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه تؤتؤتؤ يا هارتى
وجاوبى بقة لحسن اعملها معاكى:smil8:
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا افكارك يا مرمر
> 
> انا بس كنت داخله اغلس عليها
> واشوف هتقولي ايه
> ...



هههههههههههههههه لا انا كتبت اسمك  خلاويص ف كشوف المصوتين ع التويبك ياهارتىleasantr
يالا جاوبى بقة


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> من يستحق لقب ((شعلة المنتدى)) من وجهة نظرك؟؟
> 
> *رانيا " حماتي "*
> 
> ...


بجد انت اصل الاصلى ياعياد
واحلا استفتاح منك للتويبك اللى مخوف العيال دة30:
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك ياغالى
نورتنى جدا
وملحوظة
من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل التصاميم)) بالمنتدى؟؟

المفروض تحط اسمك معاهم بجد


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا قولتلك يا رانيا
> 
> اسئلتك كلها مقاااالية مفيش صح وغلط ولا اختبارات هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه تانى انتى ياهارتى مفيش مرة تجبرى بخاطرى وتقولى وتبلغى ع اعضاءleasantr
ميرسى ليكى حبييتى وياريت تشاركى دة انت عضوة قتشيمة هنا
هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> بجد انت اصل الاصلى ياعياد
> واحلا استفتاح منك للتويبك اللى مخوف العيال دة30:
> هههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليك ياغالى
> ...



* اكدب يعني ؟ :t7:
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

من يستحق لقب ((شعلة المنتدى)) من وجهة نظرك؟؟
روك


  من يستحق لقب ((شاعر او شاعرة المنتدى)) ؟؟

 لا اعرف
  من يستحق لقب ((العضو المتميز)) في المنتدى؟؟


  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب الاخلاق العاليه)) بالمنتدى؟
 كريتيك

  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل ردود)) بالمنتدى؟؟؟
 شمس الحق

  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب الطله البهيه)) ؟؟؟
 ايند"end

  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب المساعده للكل)) ؟؟
 ابى صوت صارخ
 من يستحق لقب (( العضو المرح )))؟


  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل توقيع)) بالمنتدى؟؟

 روك
  من يستحق لقب ((العضو البسيط..قليل التواجد والتفاعل )) بالمنتدى؟؟
 end

  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب القلم الجريء)) بالمنتدى؟؟
*بايبل333*

  من يستحق لقب ((العضو الوفي للمنتدى)) ؟؟


  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب التشجيع بالمنتدى)) ؟؟


  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل التصاميم)) بالمنتدى؟؟


  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل المواضيع )) بالمنتدى؟؟


  من يستحق لقب ((العضو المثقف )) بالمنتدى؟؟


  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب العطــــــاء)) ؟؟


  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب التواجد النادر)) ؟؟
 لست انا

  من يستحق لقب (( شمعة المنتدى )) ؟؟
 بايبل333​ 
 من يستحق لقب (( نجم المنتدى )) ؟؟
*بايبل333*​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> من يستحق لقب ((شعلة المنتدى)) من وجهة نظرك؟؟
> 
> *رانيا " حماتي "*
> 
> ...




ميرسى جداااااااااااااا يا عياد 

ربنا يخليك

كلك زوق
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> من يستحق لقب ((شعلة المنتدى)) من وجهة نظرك؟؟
> 
> تاسونى دونا بس كسلانة هى اليومين دول هههههه
> 
> ...



+ يا ساتر يارب اطول رد كتبته فى موضوع

+ شكرا تاسونى رانيا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه فلة عليك يتربو باشا يا متضع انت
ميرسى ليك 
وميرسى انك افتكرتنى وحطيت اسمى


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> من يستحق لقب ((شعلة المنتدى)) من وجهة نظرك؟؟
> روك
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى ليك بابيل نورتنى كتير


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

اولا احب افكركم انى جديدة هنا ومش كملت شهرين ع بعض:08: 
ههههههههههههه
نبدا


* 
 من يستحق لقب ((شعلة المنتدى)) من وجهة نظرك؟؟
استاذنا النهيسى
وعياد الاسد المرقسى
ماما كاندى
 ماى روك

 من يستحق لقب ((شاعر او شاعرة المنتدى)) ؟؟
هو ف غيرهم
ههههههههههه
المفدى بالدم ونيفين


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو المتميز)) في المنتدى؟؟
ف كتير
مارسلينو
مينا البطل
عياد
بوب
جيلان
فيتا
زاما
دونا نبيل
انجيلا
جوسيل تروث
ابو تربو
تاسونى كوينا
ماميتو كاندى
كوبيتك مرمر
استاذنا النهيسى
 رومان

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب الاخلاق العاليه)) بالمنتدى؟
 الخادم الامين ابو تربو
رومان كاث
دونا نبيل
**zezza**
اليعازر
كريستنا كركر
*

*
  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل ردود)) بالمنتدى؟؟؟
كل الاعضاء الخاصين بالرد ع الشبهات وحوار الاديان ارفع ليهم القبعة
كل ردوهم حلوة وبستفيد منها جدااااااا
Molka Molkan
كيرليس
صوت الرب
صوت صارخ
مكرم ذكى شنودة
بابيل 333
توين
فريدى
**apostle.paul*
كريتك
* 
 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب الطله البهيه)) ؟؟؟
*​*جيلان*



*كوبيتك مرمر*
*ماميتو كاندى
*​*grges monir*

*سويتى كوكى
عبود عبدة عبود



  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب المساعده للكل)) ؟؟
 مينا البطل_ بنت العدرا

 من يستحق لقب (( العضو المرح )))؟

 المشرفة فيتا
نانسى تووو (اللى غيرت اسمها ناو ههههه)
جيلان 
عبود عبدة عبود
عياد
كرستينا كركر
 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل توقيع)) بالمنتدى؟؟
ممممم كان توقيع ابوتربو عاجبنى بس راح شالو 
ههههههههههههه

 

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو البسيط..قليل التواجد والتفاعل )) بالمنتدى؟؟
 يسطس الانطونى
**سرجيوُس*
* من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب القلم الجريء)) بالمنتدى؟؟
البنوتة تروث
مينا البطل
مارسلينو
روزيتا

 

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو الوفي للمنتدى)) ؟؟
 كل اعضاء المنتدى وخصوصا القدام

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب التشجيع بالمنتدى)) ؟؟

 استاذ النهيسى
 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل التصاميم)) بالمنتدى؟؟
 عيااااااااااااااااااااااد

  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل المواضيع )) بالمنتدى؟؟
 ف كتير بيعمل تويبكات حلوة

 من يستحق لقب ((العضو المثقف )) بالمنتدى؟؟
هتكلم من ناحية الدين
 The Antiochian ع الرغم من صغر سنة بس مثقف دينا
انجيلا  صغيرة ف السن بس مخها كبير

بالاضافة لـــــــ
روزيتا

توين
ماى ر وك
 كيرليس
 صوت الرب
صوت صارخ
 مكرم ذكى شنودة
 بابيل 333
 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب العطــــــاء)) ؟؟

 اكيد صاحب المنتدى دة مارى روك
واشكرة انة عمل لينا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع دة


 من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب التواجد النادر)) ؟؟
*oesi no
* 
 من يستحق لقب (( شمعة المنتدى )) ؟؟
 النهيسى
ماما كاندى
عياد
تاسونى كوينا


 من يستحق لقب (( نجم المنتدى )) ؟؟
مينا البطل


:gun:وهيييية بس خلاوييص:gun:
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *  من يستحق لقب ((العضو صاحب افضل توقيع)) بالمنتدى؟؟
> ممممم كان توقيع ابوتربو عاجبنى بس راح شالو
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه يعنى التوقيع الحالى مش حلو ولا إيه ؟ :act23:


----------



## rania79 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه لاء حلو اكيد يا باشا هو انا اقدر اتكلم


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

> من يستحق لقب (( العضو المرح )))؟
> 
> *مرمر ابو حيظه بردوا *
> *وتاسوني كوينا *



شكرا يا عياد 

طبعا لان مفيش فى الاختيارات صاحب لقب غلس المنتدى هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه تانى انتى ياهارتى مفيش مرة تجبرى بخاطرى وتقولى وتبلغى ع اعضاءleasantr
> ميرسى ليكى حبييتى وياريت تشاركى دة انت عضوة قتشيمة هنا
> هههههههههههه



هههههههههه

كل ما ابص على الاسئلة افتكر الامتحانات 

اقوم امشى على طول هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

> *
> من يستحق لقب (( العضو المرح )))؟
> 
> هههههه تاسونى ميرنا وتاسونى كوبتك مرمر وتاسونى رانيا وتاسونى كوينا*



شكرا كتير يا ابو تربو


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

> *
> من يستحق لقب (( شمعة المنتدى )) ؟؟
> النهيسى
> ماما كاندى
> ...



شكرا يا رانيا 

انتى طبعتلى اجدع وجاوبتى ههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه شوفتى بقة ولا بيهزنا ولا بيهمنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا يا عياد
> 
> طبعا لان مفيش فى الاختيارات صاحب لقب غلس المنتدى هههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
مهو لو اللقب ده موجود 
هفوز بيه بجداره 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> مهو لو اللقب ده موجود
> هفوز بيه بجداره
> *​



لالالالا كنت انا اللى هفوز بيه طبعا ههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ها ياجماعة محدش عايز يوزع الالقاب ولا اية


----------



## tasoni queena (18 ديسمبر 2011)

> ها ياجماعة محدش عايز يوزع الالقاب ولا اية



انا اهو دخلت








عشان اقول لتانى مرة عايزة القاب حلوة ههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه كوينا
اوت يابت من هنا


----------



## tasoni queena (18 ديسمبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه كوينا
> اوت يابت من هنا



هههههههههههه

مكنش العشم يا رانيا


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه الله اعمللك اية بس ياعمنا
 منتى اللى مش عايزة توزعى الالقاب


----------

